# Are These 'Dorper Sheep'?



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 22, 2014)

I have recently obtained 4 new sheep! The people I got them from told me that the 2 ewes are 'Dorpers', and the younger 2 are 'Dorper/Kahtadins'! Does anyone have any idea what breeds or cross breeds thay might be? Lol, I am pretty sure they are not Dorper(don't look like any I have ever seen before anyway!).


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm terrible at being able to see pure or crosses...have a white dorper ewe, a black headed dorper ram, katahdin ewe, and crosses.  None are are wooly as the older two.  My avatar is our lamb that was a cross of the katahdin and dorper.

Hope someone can help solve what they are...but they don't look dorper to me?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2014)

Dorper ram with dorper/katahdin cross ewe in front of his fence


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2014)

White dorper ewe...due to lamb any day


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2014)

Katahdin ewe with lamb on back...lamb is the cross with the dorper ram


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 23, 2014)

The three in front of the pic look like they may be Kat/Dorper but that one in the far back doesn't look like any Dorper I've ever seen...wool is too long and the head doesn't seem right.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 23, 2014)

Their faces look like some of the dairy sheep crosses I've seen in my area.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the imput!!  The couple that I got them from said the ewe in the front of the pic, is 3yrs old, and as a ewe lamb she had 4 lambs, and raised 3 herself! Last spring she had five and raised 4 herself.
So, maybe Sheepgirl, they are a cross with a dairy breed cause I beleive there is one that has multiple lambs!


----------



## Jeepn_girl (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, I was just going to say they look like my East Friesian ewes and ram. Just FYI, I milk mine and the milk is great.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 1, 2014)

Four Winds Ranch said:


> Thanks for all the imput!!  The couple that I got them from said the ewe in the front of the pic, is 3yrs old, and as a ewe lamb she had 4 lambs, and raised 3 herself! Last spring she had five and raised 4 herself.
> So, maybe Sheepgirl, they are a cross with a dairy breed cause I beleive there is one that has multiple lambs!



Sounds like FinnSheep...they are known for having 3-5 lambs~one was recorded as having 9 lambs.  Here's a pic of one and some breed info:






http://www.finnsheep.org/finnsheep-in-print/finnsheep-in-spin-off/


----------

